# Trump the Chump



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

Does no one control his Twitter account ?

https://www.theguardian.com/us-news/2018/dec/27/trump-iraq-location-tweet-troops-visit-revealed

Terry


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Sad innit. What the standards have come to.

Ray.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

There is a theory going around that the Russians supported his election just because of this sort of thing. He would weaken the country.


----------



## greygit (Apr 15, 2007)

patp said:


> There is a theory going around that the Russians supported his election just because of this sort of thing. He would weaken the country.


Even if they didn't have a hand in getting him elected it must be a dream come true for Putin.:smile2:


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

“America gets the President it deserves” is an oft used expression. 

They voted for him and worryingly many STILL think he is doing a brilliant job. Perhaps they DO deserve him. Sadly the rest of the world has to sit back and watch, with more than a little concern, the antics of a narcisstic buffoon who, probably, is in the most powerful position in the world. 

I am just waiting for Mr Mueller’s report. I reckon (hope?) it’s going to be enough to make the Senate go nuclear and impeach him. Fingers crossed.

Andy


----------



## Sprinta (Sep 15, 2010)

It’s time they had another assassination attempt, his fat head should be impossible to miss 🤪


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

I wonder what the penalty would have been had someone else made that photograph public?


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Never mind all that, who writes these Pro USA supposedly uplifting patriotic tracks that accompany their presidential videos? Jeez!


----------



## bilbaoman (Jun 17, 2016)

Probably the same writer who writes the lines for British politicians


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

I might also add that I dont think there is any doubt that the Russians helped get Trump elected and also played a significant part in Brexit and still are! Social media is full of Russian trolls. Big political forums like Digital Spy and of course Facebook and Twitter are full of them. Often hard to spot but there are tell tale signs.

Its not just America Putin is seeking to weaken, its also Europe and the UK and they are doing a good job so far on all three.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

My daughter got, from Santa, a toilet brush where the yellow brush was Trump's hair above his orange face.

Very appropriate I thought. 

And I'm sure it'll be very satisfying to use it.


----------



## NorikoYark (Jan 8, 2019)

Responsibilities matter, I think this would be the worst president for US in the history.


----------

